# Naruto: Gakuen Den Roleplay



## AnimeLeader (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay so this is gonna be a Naruto rp but its going to be a little different. I'm basing this rp off of Konoha Gakuen Den. Yes the school themed Naruto. If you have no idea what Gakuen Den is click here.

Plot: 2 years have passed since Sasuke left from the school. Senior year is coming around and many strange things are happened. More new freaky students keep showing up as well as new gangs. Also a new principal has been assigned since principal Tsunade is in a comatose. Danzou the janitor has been elected principal of the school. Whats this? Sasuke came back? What crazy things will happen now? Plot will be edited throughout as the roleplay progresses.

Note: Sorry for those wanting to know the main pairing. I'm going to go for a NaruSaku as the main pairing but hey that doesn't mean Naruto could date Hinata first after all, you never know when main pairings actually happen anyway. Espically in a roleplay.


*Rules*
1. please don't use * * 
2. No flaming when in OOC thread
3. No modding is allowed whatsoever
4.OCs are to be allowed but post the OC in the OOC thread and wait for it to be approved
5. You are allowed to roleplay more than one character as long as you're able to handle the stress of so many characters 
6. Have fun
7. No double posting

*Pairing Rules:*
1. No yaoi 
2. Be realistic, no one falls in love straight away
3. Once your pairing has been official in the rp pm me so I can update pairing list



*Pairing:*
[strike]NaruSaku[/strike]




note: The strike means that the pairing has not yet happened.


I will be making the OOC thread for Gakuen Den right now


----------

